# Adding salt to the aquarium water



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi all,

Sorry for the amount of threads I've created over the past week. I'm not exactly clear on the correct method to add salt to a tank.

Do you simply add the salt grains directly to the tank; disolving in the tank? or do you disolve the salt first?

I add the salt to a bottle and add warm water. I then shake the bottle and wait for the salt to disolve. I then add this water to the normal water change.

Is this okay?

Thanks


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry, I found this thread:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...&hl=adding+salt

From this I assume it's best to disolve the salt prior to adding.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

etalon9100 said:


> From this I assume it's best to disolve the salt prior to adding.


 Yes


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

sh*t, ive been spooning it in there


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> etalon9100 said:
> 
> 
> > From this I assume it's best to disolve the salt prior to adding.
> ...


 Also the same method I use.







Disslove it in a bucket with the right amount of water and pour.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good info to know!!


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Either method will work, but disolving first is the preferred. Also depends on how much movement of water in the tank.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

what i found worked pretty good was when i had a gar with a badly nipped fin(to his meat) i poured salt in there area his tail was in so that it would fall on it and it already seemed better the next day and healed quicker. i would not do this with your p's though, it might be bad.


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

i just get a plastic cup, dump 2-4 tablespoons, stir, add water, repeat


----------

